# Ladies, what are you thinking when you see a nice looking guy?



## walkingwounded (May 7, 2011)

OK so this is *sorta* like the 'women are not visual' thread. But I wondered more specifically from a comment I read a few minutes ago...

I've read lots on here about guys seeing a woman in passing, on the street, on TV, wherever, and having that momentary thought of doing stuff with her, then it goes.

I was wondering for the ladies... What do you think when you see a nice looking guy?

I am a woman, and for me, I NEVER have that similar thought of what he'd be like in bed. If I see a nice looking guy, I notice certain 'aspects' I like, might be some striking blue eyes, cute messy hair, nice guns (lol) I then watch his mannerisms, and I guess on some level I am sizing up if I like what I see/hear, would he be good company (if I can hear him talking), does he look like fun, does he look reasonably confident by way of how he holds himself and how he talks.

OK so that goes past a momentary glance at a guy but you get what I mean!

So ladies, what is it for you?


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

If I see a genuine smile I'm more inclined to investigate what's behind it. Is it a lure or would it be permanent. I don't generally think about what a guy would be like in bed, I think about whether if I was in a relationship with him if I would feel good about myself and the relationship 24x7. Generally I only think about what a guy would be like in bed if there is an attraction that is beyond superficial. If I find myself thinking how much I'd enjoy giving him a BJ - and this has happened -I sit up and pay attention. That kind of attraction might only come along once in a lifetime for a 'girl like me' and so deserves a thorough investigation (both of guy and myself). :-o Then I try not to think about it if I'm around him, somehow I feel it would be inappropriate given the situation, and probably unhealthy for me. Still, it's something that got my notice.

But momentary glance at a guy, no. I guess I know what floats my boat isn't going to be linked entirely to looks. It's interaction that puts the key in the lock and turns it for me. One-sided observation doesn't give me any info.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

If I saw a guy I was very attracted to in the past, I used to fantasize about them. I would have a whole story in my mind and make up what they would be like, how we would meet, get married and have sex lol.  It was never just about sex. 

Now I do not do that, I choose to fantasize about my fiance and I fantasize about different scenarios regarding him and share most of them with him. Then we both get off on it.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

I just think he's a nice-looking guy, and never let it go farther than that.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I just saw a handsome guy the other day and thought to myself "Hellllllllllo hottie" and I smiled at him.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

If i interpret this and other threads accurately, it appears that most women don't start thinking about wanting to have sex with them like us pig men!:rofl:

So, this brings up a question I've always wondered about: Why do women go so wild over celebrity men! The only thing they have to go on is looks; I assume most women haven't met and spent time with Johnny Depp to see if he's really a nice guy. Is it just the "fantasy" of the whole celebrity thing? Perhaps the celebrity just creates a picture perfect world that pulls a scream out of a woman and causes them to throw their underwear on the stage of their favorite singer? Perhaps watching them in movies makes you feel like you know him and you like how he acts as well as his looks? Ever since Elvis, if I'm not mistaken, it's usually the women who are fainting, screaming, and having to be held back with security? Why is that?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

^ Oh women do fantasize. 

5 minutes in heaven with Johnny Depp--swoon.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Would what would he look like tied to my bed be a bit much? 
I kid. I think "wow, he's hot" and that's about it.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Would what would he look like tied to my bed be a bit much?


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

Pandakiss said:


> idk...i guess its like oh, hes cute...i wonder if he has a nice car, or a good job??
> is he a rapist?? murderer?? pediphile?? sick freak....
> probly..
> is he family as screwed up as ours is?? he has to be sooo cute, sooo tall....i might wonder how he is packin...how what it might be like....
> but when i blink, its gone, and back to reality, i smile at my husband, and give him a squeeze because i know all of this about him, and lets go eat....


Any men who've ever had any jealous moments about Johnny Depp, or George Clooney, or Joe Bloggs Kansas or New Orleans or Cardiff or Munich or wherever: just remember Pandakiss's incredibly accurate words above and be grateful we're not as stupid as you'd like to believe we are


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

madimoff said:


> Any men who've ever had any jealous moments about Johnny Depp, or George Clooney, or Joe Bloggs Kansas or New Orleans or Cardiff or Munich or wherever: just remember Pandakiss's incredibly accurate words above and be grateful we're not as stupid as you'd like to believe we are


That's called being paranoid.


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

What do I think? "I wonder if he's gay?'


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

It depends how I'm feeling on that particular day. If it's someone I don't know but find attractive, I've had 'mini-fantasies' of what they'd be like/how they'd take me. This can happen in a brief moment and it's usually based on something visual and often with minimal contact with them. For example, I might notice the strong forearms of a waiter and the way his shirt sleeves are rolled up. If he has a nice demeanor and eyes to go with this, then I might have a mini-fantasy in my mind in that moment. The less I know/interact the better because then I can fill in the blanks myself. Not if my H is sitting across from me though. I sometimes notice details about women too although my mind doesn't quite go to the same place.

If I notice someone attractive, I don't fantasize about them later when being sexual. It's just almost like an instantaneous snap-shot of a fantasy in my mind in that moment I see them. I notice, I have a quick daydream, I then forget. I dont purposely look at other men though. It's circumstantial and about details. It's not about hard bodies jogging the sidewalk without a shirt. It will be more about their eyes, hair, way they walk, forearms, their style, something kind of random. Does that make sense?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I especially notice a young Axle Rose / Kurt Cobain look










when I see a guy like this (which is rare), I will even turn my head, I will think "Da* he is hot". My husband knows what I like as well as I know what he likes. We are so open with each other, most would think we are insane. 

We was on a hiking trip a couple months ago and a guy like that walked past us with his girlfriend, nice & thin , long blonde hair, old blue jeans white t-shirt, boots (all he needed was the guitar!) , I turned around & acted like I wanted to go back for another view of the waterfall, my husband just laughed at me, he said "I know what view you are looking at". 

It is just a passing momentary fantasy, the 1st thing I think is "He is hot ", I wonder if he is in a band, next thought - I bet he takes drugs & has many women. Next thought - I Bet He is a Jerk. Then I thank God I am walking beside the greatest man that ever was , I squeeze his hand, grab his butt, put my arms around him and ALWAYS tell him He is the only man for me.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

southbound said:


> If i interpret this and other threads accurately, it appears that most women don't start thinking about wanting to have sex with them like us pig men!:rofl:
> 
> So, this brings up a question I've always wondered about: Why do women go so wild over celebrity men! The only thing they have to go on is looks; I assume most women haven't met and spent time with Johnny Depp to see if he's really a nice guy. Is it just the "fantasy" of the whole celebrity thing? Perhaps the celebrity just creates a picture perfect world that pulls a scream out of a woman and causes them to throw their underwear on the stage of their favorite singer? Perhaps watching them in movies makes you feel like you know him and you like how he acts as well as his looks? Ever since Elvis, if I'm not mistaken, it's usually the women who are fainting, screaming, and having to be held back with security? Why is that?


I actually do like Johnny Depp a lot. If I had to choose by only a "look" he would be it for me in terms of physical attractiveness. But I also like his artistic talent and his willingness to "buck the trend" in his choice of roles. I also admire his seeming devotion to his children and his partner (I don't think they're married, but have been together for a long time). 

I think lots of women are in to more than just the look - they're in to the content as well.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

How can I get him to do something for me?


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Panda kiss is your avie from the anime hell girl? Is that the video game?


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Enchantment said:


> I just think he's a nice-looking guy, and never let it go farther than that.


For the record guys are capable of this too. We dont always think about knocking boots with the woman.


----------



## Undertheradar (May 11, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> I just saw a handsome guy the other day and thought to myself "Hellllllllllo hottie" and I smiled at him.



When I was younger, I must have been a hunk 

I remember walking up to a hot dog vendor. She was a young, beautiful woman. She looked at me, and said... "dear lord, you are so incredibly sexy". I stuttered when I ordered the hotdog.

I guess I knew what she was thinking.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

When I see an attractive man...I wonder what he's packin down below. Call me a perv but it is the first thought in my head. My next thought is "doesn't matter what he's packing doll, he isn't looking at you anyway". . This of course is present...past would have been "nice, he's a hottie...glad I'm married...wouldn't wanna fall for a player!" 
Oh hindsight how you mock me terribly.

I did see the most beautiful man the other day. Soulful brown eyes, full lips so luscious it was almost a sin for a man to have lips like that, a body that nearly made my eyes pop out of my head, scruffy 5 o'clock shadow gracing his gorgeous jawline... *sigh*he was too beautiful...it was like looking right at the sun...had to blink a couple times before I could see correctly again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mkl (Jul 9, 2011)

WhiteRabbit said:


> When I see an attractive man...I wonder what he's packin down below. Call me a perv but it is the first thought in my head.
> 
> 
> haha I was going to say the same thing but didn't want anyone to think I was a perv either. I see a hot guy and think to myself... Hum, wonder if he shaves, down there?


----------



## Undertheradar (May 11, 2011)

WhiteRabbit said:


> When I see an attractive man...I wonder what he's packin down below. Call me a perv but it is the first thought in my head. My next thought is "doesn't matter what he's packing doll, he isn't looking at you anyway". . This of course is present...past would have been "nice, he's a hottie...glad I'm married...wouldn't wanna fall for a player!"
> Oh hindsight how you mock me terribly.
> 
> I did see the most beautiful man the other day. Soulful brown eyes, full lips so luscious it was almost a sin for a man to have lips like that, a body that nearly made my eyes pop out of my head, scruffy 5 o'clock shadow gracing his gorgeous jawline... *sigh*he was too beautiful...it was like looking right at the sun...had to blink a couple times before I could see correctly again.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





mkl said:


> WhiteRabbit said:
> 
> 
> > When I see an attractive man...I wonder what he's packin down below. Call me a perv but it is the first thought in my head.
> ...


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

WhiteRabbit said:


> When I see an attractive man...I wonder what he's packin down below. Call me a perv but it is the first thought in my head. My next thought is "doesn't matter what he's packing doll, he isn't looking at you anyway". . This of course is present...past would have been "nice, he's a hottie...glad I'm married...wouldn't wanna fall for a player!"
> Oh hindsight how you mock me terribly.
> 
> I did see the most beautiful man the other day. Soulful brown eyes, full lips so luscious it was almost a sin for a man to have lips like that, a body that nearly made my eyes pop out of my head, scruffy 5 o'clock shadow gracing his gorgeous jawline... *sigh*he was too beautiful...it was like looking right at the sun...had to blink a couple times before I could see correctly again.


LOVE this, come on women, what are you so worried about HERE, let it out- be REAL , we are dirty old women, so what! Just shows we got blood running through our veins. I think like this all the darn time, love it, when THIS goes away, Hell, I won't be worth much in the bedroom likely. 

Doesn't mean we don't love our men. I pester my husband so darn much, he is hardly worrried about me going elsewhere, he tells me he likes me being a BAD GIRL, he'd never want to go back!


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

alot of the same women who thrashed men on that long thread about looking at other women a few months back on here saying they do the same thing to other men, jeezus women are confusing :scratchhead:


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

okeydokie said:


> alot of the same women who thrashed men on that long thread about looking at other women a few months back on here saying they do the same thing to other men, jeezus women are confusing :scratchhead:


*sigh of relief* i wasn't one of those that i can recall.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

okeydokie said:


> alot of the same women who thrashed men on that long thread about looking at other women a few months back on here saying they do the same thing to other men, jeezus women are confusing :scratchhead:


I seriously defended the majority of men on that thread- that sounded like Good faithful husbands anyway. I realize not every man is , of coarse. Alot of women have been hurt by unfaithful wayward disrespectful men. And this is very unfortunate. 

Here is the thread >> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/24519-way-men-really-think.html 


I can only speak from my own experience. Husband faithful , doting & loving incarnate, but the man does not lie to me, and I KNOW he enjoys a little looking. He tried to hide this fact when I had issues with a little porn. But he never once used it in place of me, but waited for me. 

As for me, I used to only notice "*faces*" on guys pretty much, hardly even looked at their chests & all - and at that time I was pretty boring & vanilla in bed & just wasn't in touch with my own sexuality somehow. 

Once I became "awakened" and got rid of the Good girl hinderances that had me bound, I was suddenly all over my husband but also I started noticing more men, it just seemed to come with the added sex drive- like a flood. You could say I have entered that "Cougar" stage of life & it just feels gooooood ! 

I never strayed or did anything to make him feel less loved. As my 1st post on here, I make darn sure he knows I WANT him, and he is the only one for me, I accually go out of my way here. He would be the 1st to tell anyone. My greatest fantasies are of HIM & me in our youth doing the things we do NOW but missed back then- because of my hangups. 

We BOTH enjoy a little looking, neither of us are insecure about this at all, so I guess that is the difference and why we can be so "open" with each other.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> LOVE this, come on women, what are you so worried about HERE, let it out- be REAL , we are dirty old women, so what! Just shows we got blood running through our veins. I think like this all the darn time, love it, when THIS goes away, Hell, I won't be worth much in the bedroom likely.
> 
> Doesn't mean we don't love our men. I pester my husband so darn much, he is hardly worrried about me going elsewhere, he tells me he likes me being a BAD GIRL, he'd never want to go back!


I don't know - maybe I'm the oddball on the forum, but I really don't think much about other guys in a sexual way when I see one that is attractive, and I feel pretty real and have a great sex life with my husband.

I just think we are all different - kind of like some people are artistic, or some people are athletic. I think some people are just more sexual and have these kinds of feelings more often - and there's nothing wrong with that. Just as there's nothing wrong with you if you don't. Not everybody who runs can be an Olympian. I'm happy to be able to run a mile or two.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Enchantment said:


> I think some people are just more sexual and have these kinds of feelings more often - and there's nothing wrong with that. Just as there's nothing wrong with you if you don't. Not everybody who runs can be an Olympian. I'm happy to be able to run a mile or two.


And this RIGHT HERE ^^^^ is why I darn well appreciate someone like you Enchantment cause many others who are NOT feeling it or don't understand it would JUDGE, but you are graceful here in saying "and there is nothing wrong with that" towards those of us who R more "sexually minded". 

I agree with you, nothing wrong on either side, but very true the more sexually minded a man or woman is -or admits too - generally the more Perv lables, cheating mentality seems to come up, It just isn't always so. I don't think alot of us can help it, it is just something we ENJOY thinking about. Makes us feel young, vibrant and happy! Doesn't make us bad people, or unfaithful spouses. This is pretty much why I responded like that originally as I felt some women were holding back feeling like a "perv" in admittnig.  

It is good we are all different, makes life VERY interesting. I take pleasure in being a little out spoken sometimes, you will have to excuse me.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I think he's cute...and probably gay? haha....many of them are in my area.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I agree with you, nothing wrong on either side, but very true the more sexually minded a man or woman is -or admits too - generally the more Perv lables, cheating mentality seems to come up, It just isn't always so. I don't think alot of us can help it, it is just something we ENJOY thinking about. Makes us feel young, vibrant and happy! Doesn't make us bad people, or unfaithful spouses. This is pretty much why I responded like that originally as I felt some women were holding back feeling like a "perv" in admittnig.
> 
> It is good we are all different, makes life VERY interesting. I take pleasure in being a little out spoken sometimes, you will have to excuse me.


SA - Love your "outspokenness"! Your zest for life shines through, so keep it up. 

I think people are prone to get themselves in to trouble when they don't turn their sexual energy towards their spouses, and instead turn it outward towards others beyond their spouse or even turn it totally inward.

I have a much more sexually energetic spouse than I, and it does require some amount of understanding and compromise on both our parts to not snuff out the higher sexual energy spouse's drive and not overwhelm the lower sexual energy spouse. But it can be done - there can be a lot of good friction between opposites!


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

A few years ago, in a training class about leadership and presentation skills in a more diverse workplace, one of our instructors was a psychologist. As always, they try to make the class more interesting by offering anecdotes and the like. When she was talking about unintended sexual cues when leading a crowd, the instructor made an interesting point that caused a lot of discussion. She said that men rely on appearance, and can think about the woman sexually based on that, but women are more complex. Part of it was a joke about the fact that men are just not very attractive in general. But, she said that women will usually only have sexual thoughts if it is based upon an aspect of a man's appearance, coupled with displayed personality traits that they personally find attractive. Or, it could be through some connection, like bumping into him with the shopping cart. Even then, she said that women tend to have a tighter check on how far the images go, but she warned us that this is changing.

For instance, if she likes a guy with strong shoulders, or maybe with a strong jaw, and sees that guy laughing while confidently talking to his friends, who are all watching him, then this might be a trigger for some. Or if he is a coach, displaying compassion for a child who is struggling. The point was that women who are more sexual in nature still need to see some essence of the man, and not just the image.

I just found that interesting, but not trying to suggest that I've fathomed the unfathomable.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Halien said:


> A few years ago, in a training class about leadership and presentation skills in a more diverse workplace, one of our instructors was a psychologist. As always, they try to make the class more interesting by offering anecdotes and the like. When she was talking about unintended sexual cues when leading a crowd, the instructor made an interesting point that caused a lot of discussion. She said that men rely on appearance, and can think about the woman sexually based on that, but women are more complex. Part of it was a joke about the fact that men are just not very attractive in general. But, she said that women will usually only have sexual thoughts if it is based upon an aspect of a man's appearance, coupled with displayed personality traits that they personally find attractive. Or, it could be through some connection, like bumping into him with the shopping cart. Even then, she said that women tend to have a tighter check on how far the images go, but she warned us that this is changing.
> 
> For instance, if she likes a guy with strong shoulders, or maybe with a strong jaw, and sees that guy laughing while confidently talking to his friends, who are all watching him, then this might be a trigger for some. Or if he is a coach, displaying compassion for a child who is struggling. The point was that women who are more sexual in nature still need to see some essence of the man, and not just the image.
> 
> I just found that interesting, but not trying to suggest that I've fathomed the unfathomable.


Yeah, this is me. Great to see I'm normal. Phew.


----------



## Tourchwood (Feb 1, 2011)

Question to the Ladies. 

do you show the guy you are checking him out?
how does a man knows if a woman is checking him out?


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Tourchwood said:


> Question to the Ladies.
> 
> do you show the guy you are checking him out?
> how does a man knows if a woman is checking him out?


No - it's just a fleeting appreciation/fantasy and I'm married.
By me, he wouldn't. 

If I notice a man is looking at me on the train, I'll glance over to check the situation (for safety). Even if I happen to find him attractive, I'll just glance away. I won't smile or acknowledge him looking at me, beyond that glance. When he gets off the train, I might look at the back of his jeans as he walks away though.


----------



## sammy3 (Jun 5, 2011)

8 weeks ago if I saw a good looking man, I would size him up, sigh, and think, "Oh, how nice!"

8 week later, I see a good looking man, I size him up, smile, and think, "Oh, I could sleep with him !

~sammy


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Halien said:


> But, she said that women will usually only have sexual thoughts if it is based upon an aspect of a man's appearance, coupled with displayed personality traits that they personally find attractive.
> 
> For instance, if she likes a guy with strong shoulders, or maybe with a strong jaw, and sees that guy laughing while confidently talking to his friends, who are all watching him, then this might be a trigger for some.
> 
> I just found that interesting, but not trying to suggest that I've fathomed the unfathomable.


This is accurate to me. I'd previously answered in this thread that I might notice the strong forearms of a waiter and the way his shirt sleeves are rolled up. _If he has a nice demeanor and eyes to go with this_, then I might have a mini-fantasy in my mind in that moment.

There's nothing like observing good manners (for example) from a distance, coupled with those strong forearms, or whatever it is that might catch my visual attention.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Halien said:


> She said that men rely on appearance, and can think about the woman sexually based on that, but women are more complex. ........
> 
> The point was that women who are more sexual in nature still need to see some essence of the man, and not just the image.


Sorry, I am like a man, an image will do me just fine - for a fleeting 5 second fantasy. It is not that I would want any of these men, again, what I am hotly physically attracted to are usually drug addicted partiers. Would never want that type at all, complete deal breakers, it would be like inviting HELL into my life. 



Tourchwood said:


> Question to the Ladies.
> 
> do you show the guy you are checking him out?
> how does a man knows if a woman is checking him out?


NEVER, and if he seen me looking, I would immediately look away ! Kinda silly for some older woman to be noticing these guys half my age.


----------



## mkl (Jul 9, 2011)

Question to the Ladies. 

do you show the guy you are checking him out?
how does a man knows if a woman is checking him out?



No way! If you get caught looking you quickly look away, otherwise it could be construed as flirting and that is bad, bad, bad...

We are all human and we are not blind. If I see a cute girl, I'll most likely point her out to my husband. No big deal. I'll make a comment that I wish I had that body, he'll say But I like you hot body, we'll have a little giggle and move on.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

haha...

I look at a few things, Eyes, build, and pants. 

I have no interest in re-dating or any of that at the moment, so I have my happy little "wonder what he's like in bed" thought and carry on with what I'm doing. I am a pervert, and am perfectly ok with it.

had it been over a year ago, no guy ever turned my head except stbx. period. 

I certainly don't show anyone that Im checking them out either. I am rather competent at looking without looking and I stick to that.

Unless I wanted you to notice, you wouldn't. I love my peripherals.


----------



## roamingmind (Jul 20, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> I just saw a handsome guy the other day and thought to myself "Hellllllllllo hottie" and I smiled at him.


That's exactly what I do  I do the same when spotting an attractive lady , and point her out for my bf and usually receive from him a gentle slap on the back of my head  lol


----------



## Sicktomystomach (Aug 5, 2011)

I just think,'What a nice looking man". I'm 61 so I don't remember what it's like for anyone to look at me. lol But,at a dinner one night,this nice looking man a little younger then me sat and talked to me for a long time. We laughed and carried on until my husband noticed it and came over. He took me aside and said,"Honey,don't you think you are too old to be flirting with another man"? I said,"Well,as the old saying goes,I'm old,not dead". lol And when you get this age,you still have lots of life in you. Many say I look younger then my age but I still know how old I am. The man came over and said to my husband,"You have a great wife. You should enjoy her". My husband didn't like that. I told him,"Sometimes honey,attraction comes from not how old you are or how young you are. It comes from a personality someone has". And that's the truth.


----------



## TwoDogs (Jul 29, 2011)

Halien said:


> The point was that women who are more sexual in nature still need to see some essence of the man, and not just the image.


I fit that profile.

As I posted in the other thread about what men are thinking, I'm more likely to imagine something totally benign, like how that deliciously muscled forearm would feel around me. No graphic sexual fantasizing at all, not from a single visual image.

Add some aspects of personality to that picture and the sexual thoughts will rise... and I could glean enough "personality" from a few minutes of conversation, lol.


----------



## Ayrun (Jun 12, 2011)

My lady don't generally say it, but I can tell that she notices at least. She's got a very pale complexion like alabaster. She's awful shy and introverted type, but when she gets excited or embarassed she gets this very distinct flush. Like, you might as well just write HORNY on her face with a sharpe. 

I remember one time I was doing pull ups in the doorway as she was watching tv. When I jumped down and turned I noticed her lips were really red and her cheeks were all pink. I asked if she was watching me and her eyes got really big and she covered her face.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

southbound said:


> If i interpret this and other threads accurately, it appears that most women don't start thinking about wanting to have sex with them like us pig men!:rofl:
> 
> So, this brings up a question I've always wondered about: Why do women go so wild over celebrity men! The only thing they have to go on is looks; I assume most women haven't met and spent time with Johnny Depp to see if he's really a nice guy. Is it just the "fantasy" of the whole celebrity thing? Perhaps the celebrity just creates a picture perfect world that pulls a scream out of a woman and causes them to throw their underwear on the stage of their favorite singer? Perhaps watching them in movies makes you feel like you know him and you like how he acts as well as his looks? Ever since Elvis, if I'm not mistaken, it's usually the women who are fainting, screaming, and having to be held back with security? Why is that?


Southbound...just to set the story straight I'm going to say...yes, I too have those "evil sexual thoughts" when I see a handsome man and the furthest thing from my mind in that instant is whether or not he's a "nice guy". Ah, but then I snap back to reality, smile at the naughty thought I just had and keep going. I guess I am a degenerate...or maybe just honest...


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Mrs. T said:


> I guess I am a degenerate...or maybe just honest...


JUST HONEST . I love to observe people , learn of what makes them tick. What I find in life is .....few are honest - they are too afraid of what others will think of them, or what it may mean to admit some things to themselves. It destructs there own "picture perfect" image. 

I love the honest. The good, the bad, the dirty and the ugly.

I went to a Chippendales show about a year ago, talk about women going wild !! Oh my goodness, the dirty thoughts could have exploded the room. Personally those men had too many muscles for me, just not my type. I went with 2 crazy women who were touching their chests when they came near us, my one friend grabbed my arm & MADE me touch him! I was so embarrassed, I was not a screamer. 

My other friend went up on stage for dances around them, it was the craziest thing I ever seen. Don't tell me women aren't lustful. 

In comparison to the Strip Club atomosphere, women are stark raving MAD for man hunks.


----------

